# Child immigration



## Jstuart (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, 

My fiance is from the uk and i from south africa. We are planning to marry early next year. I have a 7 year old daughter from a previous relationship and plan to settle with her in the UK. 

Iv read the UKBA riquirements but can't seem to understand which catagory i fall under. Whats the law regarding leaving with my child? will i need her fathers concent? We have never been to court over the matter and iv lived with her since she was born.

Please help,

Thanks.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

is the father listed on her birth cert? if yes, you will need his consent.
if you are formally emigrating.


----------

